# Rage



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the first deer I've shot with the Rage broadheads. All I can say is WOW!!!








[/IMG]


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me help ya out with that...


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Two thumbs up on the shot placement. Rage rules. Check out the pics in my gallery of the deer I took this fall with the 2blade. Amazing results.


----------

